# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  تطبيق قضائي على جريمتي السب والقذف

## د.شيماء عطاالله

جلسة 10 من أكتوبر سنة 2012

برئاسة السيد المستشار/ أحمد عبد القوي أيوب نائب رئيس المحكمة وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ هاني مصطفى, محمود قزامل نائبي رئيس المحكمة, عمرو الحناوي وإبراهيم عوض.


(82)

الطعن رقم 84686 لسنة 75 القضائية

(1) محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها فى تقدير الدليل " . إثبات " بوجه عام " . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " . سب . قذف . نقض " أسباب الطعن . ما لا يقبل منها ".
لمحكمة الموضوع أن تبين حقيقة الواقعة من الأدلة المباشرة والغير مباشرة. شط ذلك؟
لمحكمة الموضوع التعرف على شخص من وجهت إليه عبارات السب والقذف. من واقع العبارات ذاتها وظروف الواقعة وملابستها.
الجدل الموضوعي في تقدير الدليل. غير جائز.
مثال.

(2) قصد جنائى . سب . قذف . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " . جريمة " أركانها ".
استظهار القصد الجنائي في جريمتي القذف والسب. موضوعي. شرط ذلك؟
جريمة القذف لا تتطلب قصدًا خاصًا. كفاية توافر القصد العام.
القصد العام في جريمة القذف. مناط تحققه؟
متى لا يشترط البحث في مسألة النية في جرائم القذف والسب؟

1 - من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تتبين حقيقة الواقعة من جماع الأدلة المطروحة وهى ليست مطالبة بألا تأخذ إلا بالأدلة المباشرة بل لها أن تستخلص الحقائق القانونية من كل ما يقدم إليها من أدلة ولو كانت غير مباشرة متى كان ما حصله الحكم من هذه الأدلة لا يخرج عن الاقتضاء العقلى والمنطقى فإذا كان الجاني قد أحتاط ولم يذكر اسم المجنى عليه صراحة في العبارات المنشورة فإن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تتعرف على شخص من وجهت إليه من واقع العبارات ذاتها وظروف الواقعة والملابسات التى اكتنفتها ولما كانت مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه تفيد أن المحكمة قد استخلصت إن المدعى بالحقوق المدنية هو المقصود بعبارات المقال المنشور وكانت العبارات التى أوردها الحكم تسوغ النتيجة التى رتبها الحكم عليها ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الشأن لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً في تقدير أدلة الدعوى مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب .

2 - من المقرر أن استظهار القصد الجنائي في جريمتى القذف والسب علناً من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع تستخلصه من وقائع الدعوى وظروفها دون معقب عليها مادام موجب هذه الوقائع والظروف لا يتنافر عقلاً مع هذا الاستنتاج وكان القانون لا يتطلب في جريمة القذف قصداً خاصاً بل يكتفى بتوافر القصد العام الذى يتحقق متى نشر القاذف الأمور المتضمنة للقذف وهو عالم أنها لو كانت صادقة لأوجبت عقاب المقذوف أو احتقاره وهذا العلم مفترض إذا كانت العبارات موضوع القذف كما هو الحال في الدعوى شائنة بذاتها ومقنعة ومتى تحقق القصد الجنائي في جرائم القذف والسب فلا محل للخوض في مسألة النية أو صحة وقائع القذف إلا في صورة ما يكون الطعن موجهاً إلى موظف أو من في حكمه، ففى هذه الصورة إذا أفلح المتهم في إقناع المحكمة بسلامة نيته في الطعن بأن كان يبغى به الدفاع عن مصلحة عامة ، واستطاع مع ذلك أن يثبت حقيقة كل فعل أسنده إلى المجنى عليه ، فلا عقاب عليه برغم ثبوت سوء القصد ، أما إذا تبين أن قصده من الطعن إنما هو مجرد التشهير والتجريح فالعقاب واجب ولو كان في استطاعته أن يثبت حقيقة كل فعل أسنده إلى المجنى عليه وإذ كان البين من الحكم المطعون فيه أن الطاعن لم يفلح في إقناع المحكمة بسلامة نيته في الطعن ولم يستطع التدليل على حقيقة الوقائع التى أسندها إلى المجنى عليه ، فإن منعاه في هذا الشأن لا يكون له محل .

الوقائع

أقام المدعي بالحقوق المدنية دعواه بطريق الادعاء المباشر ضد ...... "رئيس مجلس إدارة ورئيس تحرير جريدة ......" – وآخر بوصف أنه قذف ذا صفة نيابية عامة بأن نسب إلى ..... عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة ..... أمورًا لو صحت لأوجبت احتقاره لدى أهل وطنه وذلك بأن حرر مقالاً بجريدة ....... الصادرة يوم ...... ضمنه أنه بعد أن كان مجرد عامل في فرن بلدي أو شكارجي جزار أضحى مليونيرًا فجأة وفي خلال ثلاث سنوات وعضوًا في مجلس الشعب أنفق نحو عشرين مليونًا من الجنيهات على حملته الانتخابية وقد أشيع أنه عميل لإسرائيل ويقوم بتصدير المواد الغذائية الفاسدة لتدمير الشعوب العربية نظير أموال طائلة وكان ذلك بسوء نية وبغير إثبات حقيقة كل فعل أسند إليه. وأحالته إلى محكمة جنايات ...... لمحاكمته طبقًا للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة. وادعى المجني عليه مدنيًا قبل المتهم. والمحكمة المذكورة قضت عملاً بالمواد 171, 178, 302, 303, 307 من قانون العقوبات بمعاقبة الطاعن بتغريمه عشرة آلاف جنيه عما أسند إليه وإلزامه بأن يؤدي للمدعي بالحقوق المدنية مبلغ ألفي وواحد جنيه على سبيل التعويض المؤقت.
فطعن المحكوم عليه بطريق النقض ..... إلخ.

المحكمة

من حيث إن الطاعن ينعي على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجريمة القذف في حق شخص ذي صفة نيابية عامة علنًا بطريق النشر قد شابه القصور في التسبيب والفساد في الاستدلال والإخلال بحق الدفاع والبطلان, ذلك أنه دانه بناء على ما أورده بأقوال المدعي بالحق المدني واتهامه بذلك رغم أنه لم يشر بالمقال المنشور إلى شخص بعينه وإنما جاءت عباراته عامة لا تدل على أن المقصود منها هو المدعي بالحق المدني, وأن المحكمة أغفلت الرد على دفاعه القائم على أن المدعي بالحق المدني ليس هو المقصود بشخصه من المقالة بدلالة قيام شخص آخر بتقديم بلاغ ضد الطاعن عن ذات المقالة بذات الصحيفة, وأخيرًا, فلقد خلا الحكم المطعون فيه من استظهار القصد الجنائي لدى الطاعن وما إذا كان قد قصد الإساءة إلى المدعي بالحق المدني من عدمه, وهو ما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها, وأورد على ثبوتها في حقه أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه عليها. لما كان ذلك, وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تتبين حقيقة الواقعة من جماع الأدلة المطروحة وهى ليست مطالبة بألا تأخذ إلا بالأدلة المباشرة بل لها أن تستخلص الحقائق القانونية من كل ما يقدم إليها من أدلة ولو كانت غير مباشرة متى كان ما حصله الحكم من هذه الأدلة لا يخرج عن الاقتضاء العقلى والمنطقى فإذا كان الجاني قد أحتاط ولم يذكر اسم المجنى عليه صراحة في العبارات المنشورة فإن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تتعرف على شخص من وجهت إليه من واقع العبارات ذاتها وظروف الواقعة والملابسات التى اكتنفتها ولما كانت مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه تفيد أن المحكمة قد استخلصت إن المدعى بالحقوق المدنية هو المقصود بعبارات المقال المنشور وكانت العبارات التى أوردها الحكم تسوغ النتيجة التى رتبها الحكم عليها ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الشأن لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً في تقدير أدلة الدعوى مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب .لما كان ذلك, وكان من المقرر أن استظهار القصد الجنائي في جريمتى القذف والسب علناً من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع تستخلصه من وقائع الدعوى وظروفها دون معقب عليها مادام موجب هذه الوقائع والظروف لا يتنافر عقلاً مع هذا الاستنتاج وكان القانون لا يتطلب في جريمة القذف قصداً خاصاً بل يكتفى بتوافر القصد العام الذى يتحقق متى نشر القاذف الأمور المتضمنة للقذف وهو عالم أنها لو كانت صادقة لأوجبت عقاب المقذوف أو احتقاره وهذا العلم مفترض إذا كانت العبارات موضوع القذف كما هو الحال في الدعوى شائنة بذاتها ومقنعة ومتى تحقق القصد الجنائي في جرائم القذف والسب فلا محل للخوض في مسألة النية أو صحة وقائع القذف إلا في صورة ما يكون الطعن موجهاً إلى موظف أو من في حكمه، ففى هذه الصورة إذا أفلح المتهم في إقناع المحكمة بسلامة نيته في الطعن بأن كان يبغى به الدفاع عن مصلحة عامة ، واستطاع مع ذلك أن يثبت حقيقة كل فعل أسنده إلى المجنى عليه ، فلا عقاب عليه برغم ثبوت سوء القصد ، أما إذا تبين أن قصده من الطعن إنما هو مجرد التشهير والتجريح فالعقاب واجب ولو كان في استطاعته أن يثبت حقيقة كل فعل أسنده إلى المجنى عليه وإذ كان البين من الحكم المطعون فيه أن الطاعن لم يفلح في إقناع المحكمة بسلامة نيته في الطعن ولم يستطع التدليل على حقيقة الوقائع التى أسندها إلى المجنى عليه ، فإن منعاه في هذا الشأن لا يكون له محل .لما كان ما تقدم, فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعينًا رفضه موضوعًا, مع مصادرة الكفالة.

منقول

----------

